# My name is Pugzley and I am an addict



## Pugzley

Hi everyone,
It's so good to be among other cat lovers. I'm from Southern California and yes, I am an addict. I am addicted to cats (and dogs but to a lesser degree). Right now I have only one cat:










But soon I will have another. Please note, before you click this link that Rolls Royce is in very matted condition and these photos may shock you:

http://www.purebredsplus.org/available/bio/rolls.html

Purrkins, the first kitty on here came from a good breeder from a cattery, he was getting a bit older, I've only had him for a couple of months. She was moving and needed to reduce the number of cats. Purrkins was destined to be a breeder, but no more, he just got neutered last week. 

I also have 2 dogs and they don't mind being around cats.


----------



## marie73

Welcome from another Southern California member.


----------



## meebo

welcome !!!! what a nice cat, what his name ?


----------



## Pugzley

Thank you for the nice welcomes.

His name is Purrkins. But I call him LuvLuv and ChubChub, and a bunch of other nicknames, poor boy probably doesn't know what his name really is. haha! But he knows the tone of voice, so he knows when it's time to eat.


----------



## Heidi n Q

Are you getting Rolls? I think he'll be a lovely cat when his hair grows out. I wish I could take him, but I've got enough right now!


----------



## meebo

I think u should call him ChubChub because it sound cutie for the adorable cat like him.. ( My Instinct said like that )


----------



## Pugzley

Yes, I am getting Rolls, I had to fill out an application and it was approved by the rescue. They emailed me last night to tell me. I think he will be gorgeous, too. He's a shaded silver and they are very pretty cats.

There are many other Persians there needing homes. Really beautiful cats,too. If anyone wants a nice CFA registered Persian. They got in 25 in one batch! All cute as they can be! I want them all...

Poor Rolls is the worst one and the oldest, too. 

Yeah, ChubChub has kind of stuck on poor little Purrkins. haha! My husband calls him that ALL the time.


----------



## Jeanie

Welcome! I'm so glad you'll be adopting Rolls Royce. He needs some TLC, poor baby. I'm sure he'll be lovely when his coat grows in.


----------



## my5kitties

Welcome from another Southern California resident! I'm Renée, owned by Midnight and her two boys, Star and Lucky. Both Purrkins and Rolls are gorgeous. Yes, I know that Rolls has been shaved due to the severe matting, but I can tell that once his fur grows back, he'll definitely be a stunner.


----------



## Pugzley

Hi! and Thanks! 

Rolls sure does have a round looking head in those pictures, that's for sure. They told me the black on his face is lightening up with each medicated bath and washing they've given him. 

I am wondering what color his eyes are, they look kind of blue in that first picture but the color is off, you can tell because he looks tan and in the second picture he looks silvery. I think it's the lighting, with my camera it can distort color because of the lighting, too. 

Oh! You know what I just realized, these silvers are the ones that look like they are wearing eyeliner! He is going to be sooo cute! 

I can't wait to get him home. (I think I said that already.  )


----------



## DesnBaby

Beautiful cats you got there.


----------



## doodlebug

Welcome, it's awesome that you'll be getting Rolls. He obviously needs some spoiling.


----------



## bellanoora

welcome 

the story about rolls made me cry  though i'm so glad he's being taken extra good care of now!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr

Welcome and Hello, pets to the furry!


----------



## Pugzley

Rolls Royce is going to be ready to come home in one to two more weeks. I'm so excited to be getting him here. I can't wait!


----------



## Lyrical13

Aww poor kitty! Glad you're taking him in. He's adorable!


----------



## Fran

...You know we are all on the edge of our seats waiting to see the 'new' Rolls...

 Fran


----------



## Pugzley

I just got new pics this weekend. I still don't have him here, but hopefully by this month sometime. 

They had to shave him, even part of his face, he was matted that much. So here are the pics of The Godfather (I call him) Rolls Royce:

The shave job gave him one giant eyebrow so he looks like he's got some attitude, but look how great he looks and he must feel like a million bucks:


----------



## Pugzley

Oh, his eyes are green.  And he's wearing his eyeliner now!


----------



## Pugzley

Rolls Royce is now officially in his forever home with me. 

I've had a lot of cats during my lifetime and been around plenty of others who were just brought into a new home.

Never in my life have I ever seen one that didn't hide for at least a little while after being introduced to a new place. Until today, that is. This cat is the biggest lover boy I've ever seen. 

I put him in the bedroom and he was all over me and my husband immediately. He never hid for one second. He explored the room, used his scratching post, drank some water and never stopped asking for pets for the first hour. Then the big test came, would he eat? He was eating the moment I put food in front of him. 

What a dirty rotten shame I haven't had this kitty in my life since the time he was weaned! But Rolls and I are making the most of the time he has left. I'm hoping he lives a good many more years and I can make up to him what others have done to him. 

He is one happy cat and I am a happy cat slave.


----------



## Leazie

Your story of how Rolls just settled right in brought tears to my eyes. You are so wonderful for giving him a loving forever home.


----------



## zippy96444

What a great story! I am sure you will be getting lots of luv from him! Thank you loves!


----------



## Jeanie

I'm happy for both of you!


----------



## Pugzley

Thanks everyone! 

Rolls is such a sweetheart, he's been playing with the feathers string toy, he can really move well. Still eating great and still can't get enough love.
I slept in the room with him last night, he slept in his cat cozy tent at first, but when I woke he was on the bed with me. Not snuggled up, but very close by. 

He was so desperate for petting if you hold your hand above his head, he'll raise up on his hind legs for pets. I put catnip on the rug and he had a blast with that! He rolled in it and was having a good ole time.

Purrkins is the kitten but you wouldn't know it. He's more of a laid back lazy cat, Rolls is on the move constantly.


----------



## talullah

How wonderful!! I'm sure he'll be handsome in time!! Bless his heart!!! Very thankful you opened your home to him!


----------



## DesnBaby

I'm glad that you took him in and that everything is working out well for you both!


----------

